# Setting up wild salt water tank



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a 29 gal just sitting in my room on stand. I want to set it up for salt water.
I was wondering if i just took some ocean water and filled my tank would it be cycled? For filtration i have a whisper 30 can i use it for salt water? If so what should be in the filter? carbon etc. What else would i need? I will probably put cudas filefish porcupine puffers and sea horses in the tank. Any info will be helpful i dont have a clue about keeping wild saltwater fish in captivity. If it does work its gonna be hellaphat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Nobody? Nothing?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Water does not carry the bacteria you need for cycling your tank. (Well not enough to do anything) you still would need to cycle the filter. Plus a 29 gallon is no where big enough for a cuda or porcupine.


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

1st advise do as much reeding about salt water as possible second yes sea water is very good to use it contains very good propertys but run a skimmer on it 4 a bit first to get rid of any polution give yourself a nice sandbed (i get mine from the beach it comes with free workers) i wouldnt recomend a puffer 4 starters a damsel will b better if you had a puffer and startled it all your other fish are dead in your filter have your normal carbon and sponge filter but clean them regular with your tank water NOT tap water


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

I just finished filling up 29 gallon with salt water. now lets talk about what fishes i scopped up.














2 porcupine puffers 1 file fish 10 babypermits 2 butterflys and last but not least 2 barrucuda's 4 and 8 inches. Everything is doing great so far. Besides the smaller barracuda he was one of the first fish of the day and he might be shocked by beaing in the bucket so long. Before everybody starts flaming me about theres to many fish and the tank is to small THIS IS ONLY TEMPORARY!!! I plan only to keep a few fish the rest are either going to the lfs or to p-fury members. So if anybody is intrested let me know other wise there going to the lfs


----------

